# 25w light?



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I plan on throwing together a very basic planted to breed some mollies. It's a 10 gallon that has a plastic canopy w/ (2) 50w light's in it. 
ATM I have no idea what the light is other than being 25w and it looks like this








I don't do planted so I'm not sure what to do here. I'll only being growing extremely easy plants that do not require anything other than a little bit of light and Excel.

So is there something I can do with these lights or are they useless with plant growth and I should just buy a new canopy (this is really the last thing I'd want to do..)


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I posted this because I couldn't find anything online but I think that was just fixed.

How to Setup a Low-tech Planted Tank: A Guide for Planted Aquariums

What what that site say's, a 25w light will be fine in a low tech system! I had no idea. Do these lights come in different Kelvin ratings? right now the light is very yellow and i'd like to make it mire white.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you may be able to fit a 5 watt CFL in there, it should be fine for low tech plants aswell, and you might find it in cool white


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Considered this ?

http://www.canadianaquatics.com/equipment/LED.jpg


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a regular incandescent aquarium bulb. I used to use those all the time over my 30 gallon tank, and also over my Eclipse corner 6. 

It will work for low light plants, but you can have better plant growth with a compact fluorescent bulb screwed into the same socket. If there's room in your canopy, you can use a compact fluorescent twisty bulb. Just pick up one that is rated at 6400 kelvins rather than, say, 2700. I've tried this, and it is a very inexpensive way to get good plant growth. You will find that the tank looks brighter, too.

If you find that your hood doesn't accommodate a twisty bulb, and you happen to be in Vancouver, you're very welcome to have my 20 watt Coralife Colormax mini bulb. It's a fluorescent with a shape that more closely resembles your incandescent aquarium bulb than a twisy does. This bulb is brand new in the box. I got it to replace the bulb that burned out in my refugium light, but it was too long for that unusual fixture. It should work fine for you, though. I would also be happy to give you some plants to help you start your tank.


----------

